# Very old Technics stereo system



## iUnK

Can someone tell me the worth of these items all together?
  All of them are from around the 90s (I think that no more than 20 years)
  The names and a photo:
  Technics Deck M205 (Top)
 Technics ST-Z11 (Middle) radio tuner
 Technics SU-Z11 (Bottom) the amplifier
  And the turntable Technics sl-d3
   


   

   
   
  I have come from a different Spanish forums (because my English is too bad) without an answer so I hope that in the biggest one I may get help


----------



## Hellbishop

Oh my i used to have a Technics Deck M205 (Top). It may even be older then the 1990s since the one i had was from at least 1987. The sound which came out of it from the speakers aswell as the headphone jack was pure bliss making cassettes sound as good as vinyl. I hope your not planning on selling them. They dont make equipment with those kind of sounds anymore. Best wishes on finding the info you want. And thanks for the wonderful memory stimulating pictures


----------



## trog

IIRC that SU-Z11 is still a good one for 2 channel/stereo duty to this day hehe


----------



## tomington1

I just bought one of these systems for £90, is this a good deal?. did you manage to sell yours. thanks. tom


----------



## muckie1

I have this system too. The Tuner is the ST-Z11 and I worked as a technician on this product from around 1980, in Cardiff I got my system through staff sales in 1981. Still got it in the loft, but the turntable was faulty if I remember rightly.
 I think it had a motor or regulator issue. I have just bought some new vinyl, so I need to sort it out.
 If anyone has a link for spares, I'd be grateful.
  
 Thanks
  
 Muck


----------

